
Futhark 0.15.1 - Athas
https://futhark-lang.org/blog/2020-03-15-futhark-0.15.1-released.html
======
fluffy87
I briefly tried Futhark for a couple of weeks but it feels like wishful
thinking.

Writing efficient GPU programs is all about modeling the hardware memory
hierarchy in your algorithms, and using it efficiently, eg by controlling the
memory transfers across the hierarchy.

Futhark doesn’t really let you do that, and the consequence is that if you
need to use sort, inclusive_scan, or similar, either your Futhark compiler
exposes a times primitive for that, or you are out of luck. Sure, that can be
done by calling CUB, cutlass, cuFFT, etc. but if you need to solve a problem
in your own domain, that means that you probably need to use something else.

------
dang
Related previous threads:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=Futhark%20comments%3E0&sort=byDate&type=story&storyText=none)

------
phonebucket
Size types looks nifty. I have had my eyes on Futhark for a while, but I think
I'll actually try it out now.

